# Gold/Silver/Jewels Store near Mall of the Emirates area



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

Anybody out there have any store or market locations for a mid price range to buy Gold or Jewellery for my last minute gift purchase for my wife back in UK. I travel back (weather permitting!!!) on Wed morning so your quick feedback is much appreciated

Regards and many thanks
Ian
:clap2:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Gold & Diamond Park. You just take the next exit after MoE and turn right where the road divides into 2. Can't really comment about the price as I've never bought anything from there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As Maz says, the Gold & Diamond Park is THE place to go for jewellery. I recommend a store called Cara.

Gold & Diamond Park Website - Emaar


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Try Gold & Diamond Park. You just take the next exit after MoE and turn right where the road divides into 2. Can't really comment about the price as I've never bought anything from there.


Is that the next exit after MoE from Sheikh Zayed Road? Do you think a taxi driver would know this place and if not where would be a notable landmark to say/ Oh yes and do you know if they accept credit cards at this place/ Thanks for your help by the way


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

iank said:


> Is that the next exit after MoE from Sheikh Zayed Road? Do you think a taxi driver would know this place and if not where would be a notable landmark to say/ Oh yes and do you know if they accept credit cards at this place/ Thanks for your help by the way


Yes, off SZR (it's the next exit after MoE if you are heading North, i.e. in the direction of the airport). All taxi drivers should know where it is. It's impossible to miss it - you will recognise it by all the Jewellery shops, on your left.
I would imagine that they do accept credit cards - most places do. 

EDIT: If I'm not mistaken, there is a metro station quite close to it as well.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to add, as a reference point, it is right after the the Dodge/ Jeep/ Chrysler showroom.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Who's got a lucky wife then...

Re Credit cards, be aware that they often ask you to pay the 2.5% surcharge (that the bank/card company charges them). This is illegal in their cardholder agreement, but they'll ask you anyway.

Just another money-making scam...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Who's got a lucky wife then...
> 
> Re Credit cards, be aware that they often ask you to pay the 2.5% surcharge (that the bank/card company charges them). This is illegal in their cardholder agreement, but they'll ask you anyway.
> 
> Just another money-making scam...




Ahh you wont be sending me a gift from there then?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh you wont be sending me a gift from there then?


I think my wife might complain....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think my wife might complain....




I understand... but you could put me down as a legitimate expense


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I understand... but you could put me down as a legitimate expense


Where's the fun in that?????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Where's the fun in that?????




It´s all me me me with you!


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thanks for the prompt advice - I will be popular this christmas*



Maz25 said:


> Yes, off SZR (it's the next exit after MoE if you are heading North, i.e. in the direction of the airport). All taxi drivers should know where it is. It's impossible to miss it - you will recognise it by all the Jewellery shops, on your left.
> I would imagine that they do accept credit cards - most places do.
> 
> EDIT: If I'm not mistaken, there is a metro station quite close to it as well.


Thanks for the original advice! Just got back and got a gold/diamond eternity ring for 450quid - luckily there was a lady stood next to me when they presented the three trays of rings and she immediately said -"ooh thats a lovely one!" - so I took her advice and done the deal. Amazing result bearing in mind that I did not even know that place existed and I went to Cara jewels which being the busiest I assumed it was the best value place in the Diamond & Gold park. Thanks again
Ian


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

iank said:


> Thanks for the original advice! Just got back and got a gold/diamond eternity ring for 450quid - luckily there was a lady stood next to me when they presented the three trays of rings and she immediately said -"ooh thats a lovely one!" - so I took her advice and done the deal. Amazing result bearing in mind that I did not even know that place existed and I went to Cara jewels which being the busiest I assumed it was the best value place in the Diamond & Gold park. Thanks again
> Ian


You're welcome.


----------



## Tadzen (Dec 8, 2010)

I seen Pure Gold shops have some nice offers on diamond jewelry.
I also looking to buy someting for my gf for christmass present,
Do u guys recommend Pure Gold? they seems to be around every mall


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Tadzen said:


> I seen Pure Gold shops have some nice offers on diamond jewelry.
> I also looking to buy someting for my gf for christmass present,
> Do u guys recommend Pure Gold? they seems to be around every mall


 Hard to buy jewelry let me tell you that..I am also looking for a diamond ring and have been reading about the 4 Cs there are so many shapes, cuts...ARggggg

I am still looking for good reputation shops where they sell certified stuff...Comments?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hard to buy jewelry let me tell you that..I am also looking for a diamond ring and have been reading about the 4 Cs there are so many shapes, cuts...ARggggg
> 
> I am still looking for good reputation shops where they sell certified stuff...Comments?


As mentioned previously, try Cara in the Gold & Diamond Park. There are reasons why they are always the busiest place. The staff are lovely, prices competitive, quality high and they will help you with whatever you need. If Sagar is free deal with him. I have for years and he's very good.
-


----------

